# Storing Fog Machines



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! I hope you all had a nice halloween. Now that its over, frownkin i have a couple fog machines stacked up in my gorage. I was wondering how you store them. Do you drain the fluid? I was talking to a fellow haunter who says that they run their machine (2000 watt, ya!) with vinegar for an hour. What are some things that you do? Anyway, I hope you had a nice Halloween and remember, only 365 days untill Halloween 2009. :googly:
Happy Haunting,
Hallowennie


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm new to foggers too. Bought three of them (400W) with timers but since it was raining (sprinkles for the most part), I didn't set them up and not sure what's the way to store them for next year.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Every one has different opinion and success level. I for one simply take them as is and put them back in the box and store them in the garage. This means what ever fluid is left usually about half full stays in the machine. Over the last few years this has worked with no problem two of the machines are 400watts one fitco one gemmy (probably the same) and over five years old. The third is three year old 1000watt. They all run about three hours on halloween connected to fog chillers of various design.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Leave the fluid in the units. This keeps everything from drying out.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Leave the fluid in them. have done this for 5 years and no problems


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i always clean them before putting them away. In run 5 parts HOT water with 1 part heavy degreaser threw them for 15 min. then put 1/8 of a tank of fog juice in after they are cleaned to keep the pump wet.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Keep in mind the two main things you need to protect on a fogger. It's electronic elements, and the rubber o-rings in the pump. The units are best kept stored room temperature and with fluid in them. 
It's best to NOT clean the foggers unless you notice some drop off in performance levels. The rings inside the pump do not take kindly to chemicals out to dissolve them. The only thing you should be using if you absolutely have to clean a fogger is a 50/50 mix of distilled water and white vinegar, followed immediately by running the fogger for a while with fresh fog juice.


----------

